# APR 3" Turboback Exhaust installed. (New Pics!)



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*APR 3" Turboback Exhaust installed. (PICS)*

Filthy car:








More pics can be found *here*.
As some of you know I've been waiting for this exhaust for awhile. Despite my impatience I have to say, good things come to those who wait.
I installed it myself without too much difficulty. Since it was just me I had to do some contorting to get the pieces into place. Everything went together well and the welds are purdy. No turds on a rope here.
Of course the next questions you're going to have are about performance and sound. I'll be making a sound clip tomorrow. And I can't say anything about performance at this time as well, I've not driven it but out of the garage and back in. Why? 2 reasons...
- I'm filthy right now and need a shower
- The stage II software is not loaded yet.
But, I can say it sounds just like I was hoping it would, well at idle and revving it at least. So, why is the stage II software not loaded you ask, well because I didn't finish installing the exhaust before it was too late to drive to Streetwerke and get the car flashed. I've got the APR 91 octane program now so I should be good to go for the trip to Palo Alto tomorrow morning. But, just not romping on it around here. After the re-flash though







all bets are off.
Ok, so lessons learned......
- It's a lot easier to access the downpipe flange if you go at it from the bottom of the car.
- Disconnect the upper O2 sensor at the coupling on the firewall. Remove the upper O2 sensor after you remove the downpipe, much easier.
- There is a white plastic "splash guard" over the passenger side inner CV joint. Remove this. You just need a 16mm wrench. Now you can get a wrench or air ratchet on all 4 nuts. Again, 16mm. Oh and WD-40 or your lubricant of choice.
- If you put your arm over the thing that the downpipe hangs on to you can get good torque on the wrench to loosen the nuts. Be prepared to grunt, groan and curse.
- Make sure to remove the old gasket when you remove the downpipe. APR provides you with a new mo' bettah one. Use exhaust paste to ensure a good seal.
- You have to remove the two bars running across the center channel of the car to drop the exhaust. These are removed with 4 13mm nuts.
- WD-40 works wonders for removing the exhaust from it's rubber hangars.
- *You have to CUT the stock exhaust between the resonator and muffler to get it out!* No kidding. Good thing I had my sawzall handy. So uh, don't plan on keeping your stock exhaust if you do this mod.








- When assembling, snug up the new downpipe to the turbo. Snug it ALL the way. The work your way back assembling the exhaust but leaving things loose so you can make final adjustments later.
- Make sure the clamps are installed before assembling the exhaust otherwise you have to start over again.








- In order Downpipe -> midpipe -> resonator section -> muffler and tips.
- Once you have all those assembled get the tips where you want them. I found that a jackstand works well to hold it in position. 
- Tighten down the clamps with a 16mm socket. Tighten them down good. Check the tips and see if they moved. If they did, losen things up and have another go. If they didn't hit the showers!
- It's a good idea to let the car idle for 5 to 10 minutes in order to heat up the exhaust paste and let the ECU adjust it's self. 
- Be prepared to bust knuckles.
I think that about covers it. Sorry for the lask of performance info or a sound clip but, I will remedy that tomorrow.
Enjoy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## liquidhg (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: APR 3" Turboback Exhaust installed. (thread)*

Looks awesome Thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Can't wait to hear what it drives like after the software upgrade. One other thing, is the entire exhaust polished stainless steal? From the looks of the pics the whole setup looks mighty shiny!


_Modified by liquidhg at 6:33 PM 4-4-2006_


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: APR 3" Turboback Exhaust installed. (liquidhg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquidhg* »_Looks awesome Thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Can't wait to hear what it drives like after the software upgrade. One other thing, is the entire exhaust polished stainless steal? From the looks of the pics the whole setup looks mighty shiny!

_Modified by liquidhg at 6:33 PM 4-4-2006_

Thank you








Yes, the entire exhaust is polished. From the flange back to the tips. Kinda a nice perk but, I'm not going to be laying down mirrors under my car each time I ark








*UPDATE!!!*
I took a test drive to make sure there was no banging coming from under the car or exhaust leaks. None to report http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
So far all I have to say is WOW








I took it up on the freeway to check for drone. NONE! you plain don't hear the thing. Well, not over my tires at least. Just cruising around you hear it, nothing near loud or anything, you're just aware of it. But, it could be because I was listening for it.
I goosed it a few times and it sounds sooooo nice. Almost like the Audi S8 in the movie Ronin. Very pleasing. And, at the same time not obnoxious. How this was accomplished with a 3" exhaust is beyond me.
I didn't dip too far into it since it still has to be flashed tomorrow. But, butt dyno says there are gains.
More to come tomorrow.....


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: APR 3" Turboback Exhaust installed. (thread)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: APR 3" Turboback Exhaust installed. (thread)*

Awesome man!! It's going to be hard to keep up with your mods soon








edit: I'll add that you do have to cut the exhaust, vw sells a clamp to, well, clamp it back together. Usually there's dimples on the exhaust that show where to cut it... so that you can clamp it all back easily without removing lots of other components.


_Modified by syntrix at 7:34 PM 4-4-2006_


----------



## FUZE (Apr 13, 2004)

ooooh, now I know who is gonna put my exhaust in....


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (FUZE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FUZE* »_ooooh, now I know who is gonna put my exhaust in....









Oooohhhhhh, I dunno man, my back is killing me. I think my days of yankin aircooled engines are over. Well, until Kelly park this weekend and I drool over the other cars.


----------



## ylwGTI (Jan 18, 2002)

I like those tips.
Hope it performs as good as it looks.


----------



## ItalianGLI (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (thread)*

Alright, can't wait to hear the results. Only problem is I work all day tomorrow


----------



## Liquid1.8T (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: APR 3" Turboback Exhaust installed. (thread)*

How much? $


----------



## arjetta II (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: APR 3" Turboback Exhaust installed. (Liquid1.8T)*

Looks goods can't wait for the sound clip and your impressions after you get the stage 2 flash.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

When is APRgoing to give the official announcement?










_Modified by arjetta II at 10:10 AM 4-5-2006_


----------



## ylwGTI (Jan 18, 2002)

DYNO, DYNO


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*OMG Sound clip!*

*LINK* to the sound clip. It's a 2.1MB quicktime movie.
Sorry the exhaust tips are dirty. The weather here is sucking.
I got the reflash and the car is uh well, how to put this, FAST and responsive. Pulls hard on the freeway but, when cruising no drone. But, when you dip into the throttle a bit it's there. When you let off the gas completely it makes a nice burble and that lucious decelerating sound.
As for the dyno, that will be done in the coming weeks once things calm down at Streetwerke. They've got some yummy projects going on right now.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FUZE (Apr 13, 2004)

Sounds like sex...
Off to sell my XBOX360 now...


----------



## liquidhg (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: OMG Sound clip! (thread)*

wow.

that sounds so, so nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (FUZE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FUZE* »_Sounds like sex...
Off to sell my XBOX360 now...

sounds like we may have a deal to work out...............


----------



## arjetta II (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I promised myself not to do this because of my concerns over the DSG transmission, but tempation is knocking at my door.







.....


----------



## shucky (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (arjetta II)*

hmmm Target has them sitting around on the shelves now.... (x360)


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (arjetta II)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arjetta II* »_I promised myself not to do this because of my concerns over the DSG transmission, but tempation is knocking at my door.







.....









My car is a DSG and it's still shifting like butter. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18TurboS (Mar 14, 2002)

time to sell my pocket bike...50mph anyone?


----------



## Liquid1.8T (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: (18TurboS)*

you got a mk5?


----------



## SLYMK6 (Apr 22, 2005)

Damn, thread... I'm so jealious right now man. Looks kickass, sounds kickass... can't wait to get my turboback exhaust in the future.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

im heading to ngp racing tomorrow to get the stage II update....I cant wait!


----------



## PBRme (Oct 9, 2005)

Lookin good....lookin good.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: APR 3" Turboback Exhaust installed. (thread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thread* »_Filthy car:










Another qaulity piece from APR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Loved my 3" system on my Stage 3 + 04GLI Great power, perfect fitment , no rattles even with a dropped car and sound was perfect with ZERO DRONE, Guess whats going on the 06GLI that im p/u on friday







Bob.G


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (Branman)*

very hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
very cool


----------



## SLYMK6 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_im heading to ngp racing tomorrow to get the stage II update....I cant wait!

Ohh let me know how that goes, thats where I went for my stage 1. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gatorb8 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: APR 3" Turboback Exhaust installed. (thread)*

Wow. That sounds way better than some of the other exhausts posted up on here. Like you said, it doesn't sound obnoxious, but rather, powerful. Any way we can get some clips of you in motion? I'd really like to here what this thing sounds like going down the road.


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: APR 3" Turboback Exhaust installed. (gatorb8)*

that sounded 10x better than the GHL 3" TBE IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: APR 3" Turboback Exhaust installed. (swrdply400mrelay)*

I had the chance to hear the first one intalled on a car last month in Alabama and I can admit it sounded absolutely fantastic. I'm very pleased with the fitment and quality of my exhaust but the note of the APR one is very very nice. It sounds very reasonable when cruising, but at higher RPM the thing just sounds ridiculous. It sounds even better than the soundclip in person. cheers! Mike


_Modified by bhvrdr at 8:28 PM 4-5-2006_


----------



## ItalianGLI (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: APR 3" Turboback Exhaust installed. (bhvrdr)*

OMG, I need to quickly pay off my one credit card so I can use my other credit card for this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: APR 3" Turboback Exhaust installed. (gatorb8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gatorb8* »_Wow. That sounds way better than some of the other exhausts posted up on here. Like you said, it doesn't sound obnoxious, but rather, powerful. Any way we can get some clips of you in motion? I'd really like to here what this thing sounds like going down the road.

I'll try and rig up my tripod for my camera in the back seat and get that for ya. Most likely this weekend.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: APR 3" Turboback Exhaust installed. (thread)*

Glad to see that someone else is enjoying what i have been able to since September. except when i posted my sound clips in the A3 forum everyone thought it sounded like a honda because of poor sound quality on my camera.
but i've had the stageII stuff for a long time and just love the sound of the car and the performance of the chip and exhaust combo.
Nice to see another car with the APR stuff and getting more excellent reviews.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: APR 3" Turboback Exhaust installed. (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_Glad to see that someone else is enjoying what i have been able to since September. except when i posted my sound clips in the A3 forum everyone thought it sounded like a honda because of poor sound quality on my camera.


The A3 exhaust has one resonator, this one has two. Obviously that would change tonal quality.
Dave


----------



## adeck20 (Jun 15, 2004)

Enough of the teasing, when is this going to be available to the public?


----------



## Royale5 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (adeck20)*

Where is the sound clip?


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (Royale5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Royale5* »_Where is the sound clip?

Here.


----------



## Royale5 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (thread)*

Crap I can't open it. Oh well.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: APR 3" Turboback Exhaust installed. (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_
The A3 exhaust has one resonator, this one has two. Obviously that would change tonal quality.
Dave

i didnt see his other pics but its odd that they do the 2 resonators on the GLI and not the A3. B&B mentioned to me they only had to change the piping a little bit because of the floor pan layout of the car. hmm


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (Royale5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Royale5* »_Crap I can't open it. Oh well.

You need quicktime to view it.


----------



## watchcrazy (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: (thread)*

I want this for my Passat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

A performance update.
Yesterday evening and this morning were my first chances to really get on the thing as the roads were dry and traffic was light. I broke no laws (well, maybe the laws of physics







)
WOW, simpily WOW. If you're chipped already the difference with the Stage II is equally as impressive as when you went from stock to chipped. Yes, it's THAT good.
You're FORCED into the back of your seat at anything above 2k RPM. The powerband has shifted somewhat. Below 2k it's got some bog, at least more than there was with the Stage I software. But, it will still pull. Once it gets to 2k it's gone and interestingly enough with not a lot of wheel drama.
I'd go so far as to say the car is actually easier to launch now and first and second gears are useful once again. Take this with a grain of salt as I've not gone complete WOT from a full stop yet. But, close, mostly slow rolling starts with my foot almost all the way in it. I think this can be attributed to a powerband shift and the fact that the car is making boatloads more power higher in the rev band and as a result applying power when the wheels already have good grip. 
I'm not a tuner so i could just be talking out my hindquarters about what is causing the better traction. Or, I've just not put my foot into it as far as I think I am since the car is so freaking powerful and I'm not having to go all the way in to get insane accleration.
Believe me the car is not making less power. I think I actually have neck strain from trying to keep my head in a forward position.
I'm also finding myself using the paddles a lot more so I can hold gears longer and also because in D mode the car likes to keep the RPM low and I'll drop from 6th to 5th if I want to move anywhere in a hurry on the freeway.
But, my gas mileage according to the MFD is not suffering when I'm just cruising down the highway. According to the MFD on my trip last night to San Ramon form San Jose and back, I averaged 32mpg cruising at 70mph actual reading the speed off my AVIC-D1 which reads off the same speed pulse as the odo so it's accurate.
Anyways, FYI. The proof will be in the dyno run which will happen in the coming weeks.


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

Time to start saving! 
Thanks for keeping us updated Chris.


----------



## SLYMK6 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*

Yeah, thanks for the update!
Can't wait for some sound clips of drive-by's etc.
I'm eagerly awaiting the chance to get mine.
But, one question. Did you get the Stage 2 APR and not just the exhaust? Does it come with an upgraded fuel pump?
Or when you got the turboback exhaust, you just upgraded the programming?
Was wondering if they actually have Stage 2 out or if its just the exhaust out, and what the Stage 2 package will consist of.


----------



## Liquid1.8T (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: (thread)*

Honestly, it just sounds like you lost some torque down low, its pretty common but you should have gained alot top end.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Liquid1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Liquid1.8T* »_Honestly, it just sounds like you lost some torque down low, its pretty common but you should have gained alot top end.

+1
Very common when you install a larger, less restrictive exhaust.
Dave


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_
+1
Very common when you install a larger, less restrictive exhaust.
Dave

I think that's what I was trying to say with the powerband moving up but, not very well. I write code, not documentation








But, yeah, down low it's not as snappy as it was but, in the middle and up top it's a party. And, I expected it since the same thing happens with aircooled engines when you step up the exhaust diameter.
Also on the topic of less restrictive and I forgot to post it, you can see light through the cat on the APR exhaust.







Pretty open and efficient just judging by the lack of a CEL yet if ever and the tems the vag-com is recording.

_Quote, originally posted by *SLY MK5* »_
But, one question. Did you get the Stage 2 APR and not just the exhaust? Does it come with an upgraded fuel pump?
Or when you got the turboback exhaust, you just upgraded the programming?
Was wondering if they actually have Stage 2 out or if its just the exhaust out, and what the Stage 2 package will consist of.

The whole stage thing has me confused. If memory served from the fuel pressure thread it was the community that slapped the Stage 2 monkier on things. So, I'm not sure what my setup is classifed as. Well, besides fast.
Here's what I'm running:
APR Exhaust Specific Programming
APR 3" TBE (clearly)
Carbonio Intake
Pipercross foam filter
Stock fuel rail pump (Mine is the latter F pump confirmed when I put the intake on and it's in my intake pics.)
So, whatever that is I have.








Drive by clips now too eh? I have my work cut out for me in the coming days.


----------



## arjetta II (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (thread)*

I'd be happy with a dyno and if you can keep us updated as to whether you get a CEL.
Nice write up looking forward to your findings at the Dyno.


----------



## watchcrazy (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: (arjetta II)*

I just want this for my Passat !!!!!


----------



## Calinada (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (watchcrazy)*

Can you say how much you payed or what it should retail for? Or if Keith is looking he could answer too


----------



## SLYMK6 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thread* »_Drive by clips now too eh? I have my work cut out for me in the coming days.

Hey its your fault for getting this exhaust first, or atleast the first to go into all the nitty gritty on the new exhaust. Now everyone (including me) is dieing for one. 
......Hey why not throw in a drive by in reverse


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (SLY MK5)*

for more infor on this exhaust look here. It will give you some more pics of the development stages of the similar system for the A3. and you can see how the A3 and his GLI system differ.
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------



## GRB (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (Liquid1.8T)*

That principle does not apply to turbocharged cars. The turbo produces more than enough backpressure. You want the most free-flowing exhaust.


----------



## Borti (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (UncannySkill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UncannySkill* »_That principle does not apply to turbocharged cars. The turbo produces more than enough backpressure. You want the most free-flowing exhaust.

+1


----------



## Vw_Pride (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (Borti)*

Whats the cell count on the Cat??? 200, 300 ??
and like everyone else.. when is it going to be available to the public?
price range?


----------



## adeck20 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (Vw_Pride)*

FYI See Link Below
$1229 = Turbo-Back
http://www.goapr.com/VW/produc....html


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Vw_Pride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vw_Pride* »_Whats the cell count on the Cat??? 200, 300 ??
and like everyone else.. when is it going to be available to the public?
price range?
 
From there website
"APR's Jetta GLI Exhaust is a stainless steel, 3.0" mandrel bent, turbo-back exhaust. Unlike most other aftermarket exhausts, the APR exhaust is a full exhaust from the turbocharger back. The APR downpipe features a * high-flowing 100-cell metal high flow catalyst. * This exhaust is very quiet and simply changes the tone of the exhaust to a deep, unobtrusive sound. With TIG welding, fully stainless construction, and CNC'ed hangers, you will not find a higher quality system on the market"









_Modified by rracerguy717 at 8:11 PM 4-7-2006_


_Modified by rracerguy717 at 8:14 PM 4-7-2006_


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
From there website
"APR's Jetta GLI Exhaust is a stainless steel, 3.0" mandrel bent, turbo-back exhaust. Unlike most other aftermarket exhausts, the APR exhaust is a full exhaust from the turbocharger back. The APR downpipe features a * high-flowing 100-cell metal high flow catalyst. * This exhaust is very quiet and simply changes the tone of the exhaust to a deep, unobtrusive sound. With TIG welding, fully stainless construction, and CNC'ed hangers, you will not find a higher quality system on the market"










Yep, you can see through the thing!








But, no CELs and the data logging I've been doing isn't showing anything out of range.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*

Well, I did a block 120 log but, I think I screwed it up.








The car is making A LOT more power than that. When I get it on the dyno at Streetwerke we'll have the real numbers. I've attached the xls file so you can see the raw numbers for yourself.
If you want to see vids of hw the exhaust sounds from inside the car check this thread out:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2545396
Enjoy!
Edit, forgot to attach the xls file










_Modified by thread at 9:42 PM 4-8-2006_


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*

I have a feeling the block 120 numbers may be inaccurate for a lot of chip modified cars if the tuners modify load tables. cheers! Mike


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (bhvrdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhvrdr* »_I have a feeling the block 120 numbers may be inaccurate for a lot of chip modified cars if the tuners modify load tables. cheers! Mike

That makes sense http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (bhvrdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhvrdr* »_I have a feeling the block 120 numbers may be inaccurate for a lot of chip modified cars if the tuners modify load tables. cheers! Mike

A thought occoured to me at dinner tonight.
If we assume that the Tranny ECU reads the load numbers off the main ECU to determine when to cut back power so that the DSG torque limit is not overcome then this basically defeats it!
In otherwirds of the Engine ECU is only telling the tranny that then engine is producing 225 pound feet it won't start to limit it. But, in fact the engine is producing closer to 300 pound feet.
So, the question is how does the DSG tranny ECU determine how much power the engine is putting out.
I don't imagine that the engineers put in measuring block 120 just so us vag-com hacks could have a few giggles.
Innnnnnnnnnnnteresing.


----------



## Rhein (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: OMG Sound clip! (thread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thread* »_*LINK* to the sound clip. It's a 2.1MB quicktime movie.


anyone have a WMV version??????


----------



## SLYMK6 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: OMG Sound clip! (Rhein)*

whats wrong with quicktime? even though its not one of my preferred encoding formats, its a necessity to have it on a computer just incase.


----------



## FUZE (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: OMG Sound clip! (SLY MK5)*

Or at the very least, QuickTime Alternative.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: OMG Sound clip! (FUZE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FUZE* »_Or at the very least, QuickTime Alternative.

WMV just for you!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...07965


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: OMG Sound clip! (syntrix)*

APR has the system posted on their site now, just FYI
http://www.goapr.com/VW/produc....html
We've got a Mk5 GTI lined up for full stock / chip / exhaust / intake testing with APR / Carbonio products...we'll be sure to post up the results !


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Just ignore the fact that the full exhaust has 1.8T listed as the engine. Trust me, it's for a 2.0T.


----------



## NicelyMK5 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (thread)*

Do you feel you lost 0-60. I am interested in the exhaust but sure dont wont to lose anything down low. I have the APR stage 1 and carbonio intake. Very satisfied.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (NicelyMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NicelyMK5* »_Do you feel you lost 0-60. I am interested in the exhaust but sure dont wont to lose anything down low. I have the APR stage 1 and carbonio intake. Very satisfied.

Yeah, you lose a little down low but once you get over 2k the party starts. The sensation is the same as when you went from stock to chipped.


----------



## GRB (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (NicelyMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NicelyMK5* »_Do you feel you lost 0-60. I am interested in the exhaust but sure dont wont to lose anything down low. I have the APR stage 1 and carbonio intake. Very satisfied.
This is not a naturally aspirated car. You are not going to lose anything down low.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (UncannySkill)*

How is the sound on the highway around 60-70-80 compared to stock?
I love how the stock exhaust is quiet on the highway until you open it up.


_Modified by XM_Rocks at 6:51 PM 4-12-2006_


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XM_Rocks* »_How is the sound on the highway around 60-70-80 compared to stock?
I love how the stock exhaust is quiet on the highway until you open it up.

_Modified by XM_Rocks at 6:51 PM 4-12-2006_

If you listen for it you'll hear it but, I also have a fair amount of tire noise. So I'd say you'll hear it but it is by no means obtrusive. At 80 though you can hear it a bit more as the engine is at about 3k and there be a lot of horses there.
Any dip into the throttle and you will hear it.
But, it's such a lucious soud you'll want to hear it, for awhile at least. RIght now I'm not listening to the radio, just the exhaust







But, when I do get tired of it I know I'll be able to cruise on the freeway and not be annoyed.


----------



## aqn (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: APR 3" Turboback Exhaust installed. (PICS and soundclip)*

Congrats again on the exhaust & new ECU programming.
Would you know the weight difference bewteen the stock exhaust system versus APR's?


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: APR 3" Turboback Exhaust installed. (aqn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aqn* »_Congrats again on the exhaust & new ECU programming.
Would you know the weight difference bewteen the stock exhaust system versus APR's?

Well, the APR box weighed about 70 pounds and judging by the bruises on my chest and sore muscles for 3 days the stock exhaust weighs A LOT more. But, I do not know specifically how much it weighs. If I had a scale I'd weigh the parts but alas I'm skinny andwell, having a scale would be pointless.


----------



## NLO (Apr 11, 2006)

^ being an APR guinea pig has its perks, eh?
congrats and enjoy


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (NLO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLO* »_^ being an APR guinea pig has its perks, eh?
congrats and enjoy

Nah, I'm not a beta tester. I just ordered the exhaust ahead of time and so was one of the first to recieve them.
There is plenty of enjoyment. My commute is fun again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thread* »_ 
Any dip into the throttle and you will hear it. 

 
With the DSG it would be nice to hear the exhaust a bit more... my eyes always dip down to see where the tach is when I am paddle shifting.
I might try this...
MUST STOP MODS... STILL UNDER WARRANTY... MUST STOP MODS


----------



## LaDubDude__ (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (FUZE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FUZE* »_Sounds like sex...


Ditto http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XM_Rocks* »_ 
With the DSG it would be nice to hear the exhaust a bit more... my eyes always dip down to see where the tach is when I am paddle shifting.
I might try this...
MUST STOP MODS... STILL UNDER WARRANTY... MUST STOP MODS









It's addictive. I find my self using the paddles a whole lot more or driving around in sport mode.


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (thread)*

I think someone from APR mentioned a 'sport' and 'stealth' version of the exhaust.
Which one do you have?


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (swrdply400mrelay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swrdply400mrelay* »_I think someone from APR mentioned a 'sport' and 'stealth' version of the exhaust.
Which one do you have?

I think that might just be for the GTI but, I'm not sure. Whatever this is, is what I have:
http://www.goapr.com/VW/produc....html
And it was Keith that mentioned it.


----------



## liquidhg (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: (thread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thread* »_I think that might just be for the GTI but, I'm not sure. Whatever this is, is what I have:
http://www.goapr.com/VW/produc....html
And it was Keith that mentioned it.


I actually PM'd Keith to find out which exhaust yours would be considered as, and he said that your exhaust is consistent with the Stealth version. He also said that the Sport version would be on par with the sound from the current A3 exhaust. 
Thread, your exhaust sounded pretty mean - I wonder what the sport version for the GTI might sound like. Have you had a chance to listen to the APR exhaust on the A3?












_Modified by liquidhg at 10:48 AM 4-14-2006_


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (liquidhg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquidhg* »_

I actually PM'd Keith to find out which exhaust yours would be considered as, and he said that your exhaust is consistent with the Stealth version. He also said that the Sport version would be on par with the sound from the current A3 exhaust. 
Thread, your exhaust sounded pretty mean - I wonder what the sport version for the GTI might sound like. Have you had a chance to listen to the APR exhaust on the A3?










Nope, I've not had the pleasure of hearing a A3 APR exhaust.


----------



## FUZE (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (thread)*

If the performance is the same between the two, I would opt for a stealth, personally.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Links to the A3 APR exhaust. I think it personally sounds horrible but thread's GLI exhaust with the dual resonators is much better.
http://gallery.competitivepart...A.wmv
The 2nd vid is obviously of lesser quality but an exhaust still shouldn't sound that rough.
http://gallery.competitivepart...3.wmv
Dave


----------



## watchcrazy (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: (FUZE)*

Anything for the Passat in the works?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_Links to the A3 APR exhaust. I think it personally sounds horrible but thread's GLI exhaust with the dual resonators is much better.
http://gallery.competitivepart...A.wmv
The 2nd vid is obviously of lesser quality but an exhaust still shouldn't sound that rough.
http://gallery.competitivepart...3.wmv
Dave

Good job on finding the worst sound clips possible. They are the only ones out there but unfortunately the first one is of the car in cold start and the second one is with an absolutely horrible camera.
Neither clip represents an accurate sound.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (watchcrazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *watchcrazy* »_Anything for the Passat in the works?
















Not at this time. We do plan on doing it soon.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Good job on finding the worst sound clips possible. They are the only ones out there but unfortunately the first one is of the car in cold start and the second one is with an absolutely horrible camera.
Neither clip represents an accurate sound.

Well gee Keith, why don't you try offering something up instead of running your mouth like you always do? I'm sure you must have at least installed one of these in the shop and since APR claims to have the best resources available, a camera shouldn't be too hard to find. 
Heck this is even from the A3 that APR sponsored . . . but I guess whatever doesn't turn out right you can just go ahead and deny deny deny.
Dave


----------



## watchcrazy (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: (crew217)*

Keith,
Please let me know when it is avialable ... I am very interested.
Rob


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (watchcrazy)*

Hey Thread... you still contemplating some highway cruising vids and/or som pass by vids?


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_Links to the A3 APR exhaust. I think it personally sounds horrible but thread's GLI exhaust with the dual resonators is much better.
http://gallery.competitivepart...A.wmv
The 2nd vid is obviously of lesser quality but an exhaust still shouldn't sound that rough.
http://gallery.competitivepart...3.wmv
Dave

Is it just me or is the fit of the exhaust in the first video a little off?
Seems like it's hanging a little low, and the pipes are almost touching the ground....


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XM_Rocks* »_Hey Thread... you still contemplating some highway cruising vids and/or som pass by vids?

Loaned my video cam to a friend who is spending 3 weeks in europe so, not for awhile.








If you really really want to hear it I guess you could call my mobile and I'll put you on speaker.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (swrdply400mrelay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swrdply400mrelay* »_
Is it just me or is the fit of the exhaust in the first video a little off?
Seems like it's hanging a little low, and the pipes are almost touching the ground....

I think you're right, they look a little bit droopy and tilted to the left.








Dave


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thread* »_
If you really really want to hear it I guess you could call my mobile and I'll put you on speaker.










LOL


----------



## FUZE (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yeah those sound clips were horrible. All I know is that thread's exhaust sounds like a pure unadulterated performance powerhouse. Made my balls tingle a little bit.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (FUZE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FUZE* »_Yeah those sound clips were horrible. All I know is that thread's exhaust sounds like a pure unadulterated performance powerhouse. Made my balls tingle a little bit.









You're starting to scare me








Thanks for the compliment though, I think


----------



## chrisddo (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: (thread)*

Sound is not my cup of tea, actually horrible in my opinion, but the quality looks first rate. Just MHO.


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_
I think you're right, they look a little bit droopy and tilted to the left.








Dave









Well for one, yes the tips seem off. But the pipes seem to be hanging way too low as indicated by the bad MS paint circle. Seems like the fit is bad and it would have some scraping issues. Or was this just a prototype?



_Modified by swrdply400mrelay at 10:22 PM 4-15-2006_


----------



## NicelyMK5 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (thread)*

Thread,what happens if i get the 3" exhaust and apr stage 2 software and have to take my vehicle to the dealership.So I switch it back to stock with with the security lock out. Will the car even run?I mean will it sputter and backfire etc. I am just wondering because i would assume the dealership would get suspicious.Thanks


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (NicelyMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NicelyMK5* »_Thread,what happens if i get the 3" exhaust and apr stage 2 software and have to take my vehicle to the dealership.So I switch it back to stock with with the security lock out. Will the car even run?I mean will it sputter and backfire etc. I am just wondering because i would assume the dealership would get suspicious.Thanks
 
It will run like a factory car and the only thing you have to worry about is what they think about the 3" exhaust because they will see it and hear the nice exhaust note.







Bob.G


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (swrdply400mrelay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swrdply400mrelay* »_








Well for one, yes the tips seem off. But the pipes seem to be hanging way too low as indicated by the bad MS paint circle. Seems like the fit is bad and it would have some scraping issues. Or was this just a prototype?


No it is a production version. Perhaps the angle was just bad . . . . here's another angle of the same exhaust. They probably had to give it extra room for the 3" piping and thereby sacrificed some ground clearance.








Dave


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Any chance I could talk y'all into making a separate thread for the A3 exhaust?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (thread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thread* »_Any chance I could talk y'all into making a separate thread for the A3 exhaust?

well considering that the A3 exhaust is going to be very identical to the GTI exhaust . . . . .







. . . . and is most likely what the stealth vs sport options APR is releasing for GTI/GLI . . . I'd say that it is very relevant. 
Dave


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_
well considering that the A3 exhaust is going to be very identical to the GTI exhaust . . . . .







. . . . and is most likely what the stealth vs sport options APR is releasing for GTI/GLI . . . I'd say that it is very relevant. 
Dave

Fair enough since I didn't make the topic title model specific. But, let's not go too far into the weeds.


----------



## SLYMK6 (Apr 22, 2005)

I second a different thread for A3 exhaust.
Its getting cluttered and a bit confusing.


----------



## soohaner (Sep 8, 2005)

I will take some videos of the a3 exhaust if anyone wants to host.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (soohaner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soohaner* »_I will take some videos of the a3 exhaust if anyone wants to host. 

PM sent.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*

do a search for A3 exhaust stuff. It has been on my car since September and has been discussed quite a bit.
Plus i have the full write-up on it which i posted in an earlier post in this thread (maybe page2 )


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: APR 3" Turboback Exhaust installed. (thread)*

UPDATE!
While my car was on the lift prior to the dyno runs I got some pics of the exhaust installed for you all to see.
You can find them Here
Polished from flange to tips.


----------



## ducati1 (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: APR 3" Turboback Exhaust installed. (thread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thread* »_UPDATE!
While my car was on the lift prior to the dyno runs I got some pics of the exhaust installed for you all to see.
You can find them Here
Polished from flange to tips.

That is one beautiful piece. Sounds great. I'm happy to hear there's no drone at highway speeds. 
I promised myself I wouldn't put an exhaust on this one, as I've always regretted it on a daily driver due to drone... But... Hmmmn. The temptation is overwhelming








Thanks for the photos and soundclip.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_
Well gee Keith, why don't you try offering something up instead of running your mouth like you always do? I'm sure you must have at least installed one of these in the shop and since APR claims to have the best resources available, a camera shouldn't be too hard to find. 
Heck this is even from the A3 that APR sponsored . . . but I guess whatever doesn't turn out right you can just go ahead and deny deny deny.
Dave

It doesn't take a genius to see how crappy that camera was








Seems like other people were right, you do just bash on other people's products. "pointing out other manufacturers flaws" haha uh huh. You are worse then a fan boi I'd say...
Anyways, your clip sounded awesome, and I HIGHLY doubt removing one resonator is going to make it sound so much worse as indicated by everyone else for the sport exhaust. When mine is installed I'll post some vid of the sound http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Ok, let's dial it back. That post was made awhile ago, and before the Jamie spring cleaning post.


----------



## M3toGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (thread)*

I keep reading this thread over and over while I'm waiting for my exhaust.








I can't wait! It should be here any time now and I will post drive by clips along with WOT in-car clips.


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (RED WHIP)*

***Let me add to this thread***
I just installed my APR 3" exhaust to my 06 GLI and its sweet. Fit was great and the sound is as aggressive as your going to want BEFORE it gets annoying. I was really surprised ( in a good way ) how nice it sounds because my 04 GLI with 3"APR exhaust they used a different muffler that was a little more restrictive but was quiet .Ill give a more detail install write up with pic's and pointers to make the install go easier and things to look out for . Just want to thank APR for a another great product and epec Keith helping me get the unit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ill be going into my local dealer ( Rapid Parts ) very soon for the stage 2 chip upgrade .







Bob.G


----------



## M3toGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_***Let me add to this thread***
I just installed my APR 3" exhaust to my 06 GLI and its sweet. Fit was great and the sound is as aggressive as your going to want BEFORE it gets annoying. I was really surprised ( in a good way ) how nice it sounds because my 04 GLI with 3"APR exhaust they used a different muffler that was a little more restrictive but was quiet .Ill give a more detail install write up with pic's and pointers to make the install go easier and things to look out for . Just want to thank APR for a another great product and epec Keith helping me get the unit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ill be going into my local dealer ( Rapid Parts ) very soon for the stage 2 chip upgrade .







Bob.G

Mine sounded good until I went on a long drive. The droning was killing me.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (M3toGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M3toGLI* »_
Mine sounded good until I went on a long drive. The droning was killing me.

The only little drone that Ive experienced is when you LIFT on the throttle and Hard deceleration , when your cruising there is NONE.I willing to give up alittle comfort for the performance espec knowing im going with a BT seup down the road .







Bob.G

**Edit to add**
When going with a 3" performance exhaust its very hard to eliminate 100% the drone and still have the BEST unrestricted design for performance , there is some compromise . 
Go install a GHL exhaust and then your hear what real DRONE is












_Modified by rracerguy717 at 7:58 AM 9-6-2006_


----------



## M3toGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_

Go install a GHL exhaust and then your hear what real DRONE is










haha
I'll agree to that-not by experience, but you can tell just by the looks of it. Where's the muffler?
I ended up going with Milltek. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackgti06 (Aug 30, 2006)

Anyone lives in NJ Pa and NY willing to meet me half way to sell their apr tbe (sport) Ill pay cash up front. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## jackmott (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (crew217)*

No it isn't not on turbo cars. The more free the exauhst the quicker the turbo spools.
Not on most modern naturally aspirated cars either. Variable valve timing negates the 'need' for backpressure.

_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_
+1
Very common when you install a larger, less restrictive exhaust.
Dave


----------



## bripab007 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (jackmott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackmott* »_Not on most modern naturally aspirated cars either. Variable valve timing negates the 'need' for backpressure.

Common misconception: no car has ever "needed backpressure." Now, using properly-sized primaries to maximize scavenging at certain RPMs has the ugly side-effect of inducing backpressure...but that's not what you're aiming for ultimately.


----------

